# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  MACUMBA, croisée griffon née en 2010. Enfermée depuis 7 ans dans un box.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MACUMBA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

MACUMBA





N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM :  *MACUMBA*

RACE :  GRIFFON 

SEXE :  FEMELLE 

AGE (APPROXIMATIF) :  née en 2010

COULEUR :  NOIR ET BLANC

POIDS: 14 kilos 500

COULEUR :  NOIR ET BLANC

POINT SANTÉ : stérilisée

SON ORIGINE :  Sauvée de l'équarrissage de Mihailesti

SON COMPORTEMENT : Chienne timide avec les inconnus. Cependant, elle est à l'aise avec Lénuta la responsable du refuge donc une fois sa timidité surpassé, elle peut être une chienne très gentille et affectueuse.
Lors de notre dernier voyage au refuge en Juin 2019, *Macumba se cachait dans sa niche mais malgré sa timidité elle est tout de même venu chercher sa friandise.

Lénuta a écrit:  25/02/2020 :
deux surs aînées. Peut-être que quelqu'un a une place pour elles. elles sont sociables et timides.


Si les adoptants veulent réussir à vivre en harmonie avec leur nouveau compagnon, ils devront avant tout, faire preuve de patience, de compréhension du comportement et du langage canin et mettre leur chien en " sécurité", en bannissant toute forme de réprimande. L'éducation positive permettra progressivement d'obtenir les résultats attendus.

12/ 01 /2020 :  Lénuta :  Elena Dorojan sociable, timides

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS :
**A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS
*
Arrivera en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.
Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association  s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur  routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour  l'entrée sur le territoire français.

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE  DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher  leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.


Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48  
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org* 


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## florannie

::  ::  ::  :: Avec une si jolie bouille et tant d' Amour a donné, donnez lui son foyer pour la vie!

----------


## florannie

Un prochain voyage aura lieu peut etre fin aout, il faut qu' elle trouve sa famille, Lénuta l' a sauvé de la mort ce n' est pas pour qu' elle finisse sa vie dans un refuge! ::

----------


## florannie

::  :: Une famille pour cette si jolie bouille, sauvez de la mort par Lénuta,elle mérite d' etre enfin heureuse!

----------


## florannie

::  ::  ::  :: Cette puce mérite de trouver sa famille, ne la laissez pas passer l' hiver au refuge aprés avoir frolée la mort et passé un été caniculaire!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Personne ne craque sur ce regard plein de tendresse??

----------


## florannie

Une famille pour cette douce et jolie Macumba, ne la laissez pas passer l' hiver au refuge! Responsable adoptions:Salia:0615161805-Diane:0750343379.

----------


## souricette2

elle est très mignonne et touchante...

----------


## florannie

Offrez lui son panier douillet à cette puce, les x griffons sont des amours de chiens!

----------


## florannie

Personne pour sette puce si gentille avec une belle robe noire et blanche; parée pour les Fetes!Un panier douillet lui fera son plus beau NOEL! PENSEZ à MACUMBA!

----------


## florannie

La neige est arrivée au refuge, une tite place pour cette fifille!

----------


## florannie

Une tite place au chaud pour cette puce!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## florannie

Une fifille qui ne demande qu' çà etre aimé offrez lui sa chance en l' adoptant ou en la prenant enFa!

POUR ELLE!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Bonjour 
> Est ce que vous avez toujours besoin d une FA ?


  qu'en est -il de cette proposition?????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> qu'en est -il de cette proposition?????


Aucun retour de cette personne.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Aucun retour de cette personne.


Dommage

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## marjorie78

Les petites soeurettes si touchantes ! qui les sortira enfin du refuge et leur faire connaître une autre vie ??

----------


## Vegane7

MACUMBA a-t-elle un post FB ?
Si oui, merci de donner le lien !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

oui l'Arche d'éternité met, je crois, tous ses sos sur FB

----------


## Vegane7

En effet  :: )

Voici le post FB de Macumba à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...78752015658933

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que la belle trouvera une famille car, enfermée depuis 7 ans, c'est horrible !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MARIEJOLIE

C'est triste de la voir sur la dernière photo On dirait qu'elle nous dit "venez mer chercher" ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je lui souhaite la même chance que Johnny et d'autres c'est à dire d'être adoptée

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole qui a été au refuge :

Une de mes grosses surprises du voyage   
*Macumba* a cessé ses aboiements en ma présence et j'ai pu passer un moment avec elle.
J'étais troooop contente.

Lénuta  a raison, il faut qu'une famille leur donne leurs chances et elles  arriveront à s'y faire en vivant au quotidien avec des humains.
On y croit !!!

----------


## Vegane7

Pour moi c'est une évidence  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/APuuy1XzSys

https://youtu.be/RDCR0LR2eCw

https://youtu.be/5NiGyfmFdg4

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

7 ans enfermée dans un box !!!! pauvre MACUMBA....vite une gentille famille pour la petite toutoune !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lénuta a écrit:*Au revoir ma belle fille Chiens âgés J'ai beaucoup de chiens âgés qui n'ont jamais eu la chance d'être dans une famille. Mourir triste dans l'abri. Aujourd'hui cette princesse nous a quitté.












Adieu Macumba, repose en paix.

----------


## fredon21

::  ::

----------


## aurore27

::  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

OH NON c'est pas possible!!! que lui est-il arrivé à cette mame Macumba?? ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> OH NON c'est pas possible!!! que lui est-il arrivé à cette mame Macumba??


Macumba est morte dans les bras de Lenuta. Les températures sont très élevées en ce moment au refuge, nous pensons que son décès est dû à ça.

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre petite chérie.
Repose en paix.

C'est terrible.

----------


## marjorie78

Petite poupette ... pardonnes-nous de ne pas t'avoir donné la vie que tu aurais dû avoir, ainsi qu'à  tes autres petits compagnons d'infortune partis ces derniers jours, Boléro, Tarzan, Box...vous êtes libres maintenant, le ciel sera toujours bleu, vous resterez à jamais dans nos coeurs,
mais comme c'est dur à accepter ...  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est tellement triste d'apprendre le décès de MACUMBA....tu as été entouré d'amour et tu es morte dans les bras de ta maîtresse, en attendant ceux d'une famille qui hélas n'est jamais venue !! repose en paix !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

N’oublions pas Jumpy sa copine de box, elle doit être perdue sans Macumba.
Mobilisons nous pour lui trouver sa famille.

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------

